# MEDIO FÍSICO > Acuiferos - Aguas Subterraneas > Acuifero 23 >  Riegos sobre el 23.

## Luján

Hola!

Ya sé que en el foro ya se ha hablado de esto, pero por no buscar entre todos los grandes mensajes del hilo del 23...

¿Cuál es la dotación por pozo en el 23? Lo digo porque en la Ley de Aguas se especifica




> *Artículo 54. Usos privativos por disposición legal.*1. El propietario de una finca puede aprovechar las aguas pluviales que discurran por ella y las estancadas, dentro de sus linderos, sin más limitaciones que las establecidas en la presente Ley y las que se deriven del respeto a los derechos de tercero y de la prohibición del abuso del derecho.2. En las condiciones que reglamentariamente se establezcan, se podrán utilizar en un predio aguas procedentes de manantiales situados en su interior y aprovechar en él aguas subterráneas, *cuando el volumen total anual no sobrepase los 7.000 metros cúbicos*. En los acuíferos que hayan sido declarados como sobreexplotados, o en riesgo de estarlo, no podrán realizarse nuevas obras de las amparadas por este apartado sin la correspondiente autorización.


Y ahora me ha entrado la duda de si se sobrepasa o no.

----------


## jason

Hoy regando entre Villarta y Manzanares. Era cebolla y ya sé que para plantar cebolla es necesario un pequeño riego tras la siembra pero ¿no ha sido posible organizar la siembra para cuando el terreno haya tenido la humedad idónea para ella?. Hay cosas que no entiendo...

----------


## Castellano

Supongo que estas cosas pasan cuando se ha perdido el conocimiento "vernáculo", en el que se tenía conciencia del medio y de sus recursos, al tener agua asegurada, pasara lo que pasara. Esto deviene en sobreexplotaciones (agua, tierra,...), cultivos inadecuados,...

----------


## NoRegistrado

Ayer pasé por La Mancha, y en toda la zona del 23 están ya regando el maíz a cascoporro, ahora con aspersores, los pívots están preparándolos y enseguida se pondrán en marcha.
 Quien diga que el maíz es un cultivo idoneo para la zona, es que no sabe ni lo que dice. Me paré en el puente del Cigüela en la N IV y va corriendo mucha agua, las zonas de alrededor encharcadas, bastantes pescadores y muchas avez zancudad en las charcas. Una delicia. El río está rompiendo los semidiques que mantienen el cauce encajonado, a ver si se los lleva y el río en lugar de correr va lento para recarga del propio acuífero.

 Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## No Registrado

Hola a todos!

Las concesiones administrativas que daba la confederacion eran de 4278 hm^3 por ha, con la sobreexplotacion los planes de explotacion (valga la redundancia) anuales, se quedaron en 2000 m^3/ha y 1500 m^3/ha para viña.

Se supone que la dotacion por pozo depende de las hectáreas que tengas concedidas en ese pozo, hay pozos de 2 hectáreas y pozos de 40 y más hectareas

Creo que en la zona de cerca de las tablas las concesiones eran de 7000 u 8000 m^3/ha.

Ya que has sacado el tema y como me pica de cerca...

Lo de los 7000 m^3 es para los pozos ilegales/alegales/paralegales o como lo quieran llamar. El problema es que esos pozos no se controlan, son pequeños y hay muchos (unos 20000) dentro del Acuifero 23. Dicen, que solo gastan 7000 m^3 en total por concesion, pero conozco casos por la zona de Villarrobledo que en viña deben de llegar a consumos de 3000 m^3/ha, ya que he oido de algún paisano que, para que "rompa" bien la viña, lo mejor es darle un riego bien fuerte. Es decir que cuando se produce la brotación de las yemas y el sistema radicular está totalmente bloqueado le pegan un regón para recargar el horizonte de suelo del que la planta no aprovechará nada y el agua la absorberá las malas hierbas y el resto se evaporará por el sol. Con estas practicas, supongo que en pleno agosto dejarán el goteo todo el día puesto hasta que haga charco, con el argumento de que la uva este año la han pagado muy bien. 
Es mas esta gente no pone un pozo para una hectarea sino para 5 o 6 y me niego a creer que sin contadores gasten 7000 m^3.
ASí que no me extraña que el Acuífero este sobreexplotado, si aquí saca agua hasta el apuntador. Estos pozos se llevarán unos 100 hm^3 al año sin problemas. Pero para atajar este problema, desde la Confederación se tiene que hacer algo (vamos, trabajar), que no tienen huevos ni de tener un cochino censo de pozos actualizado, el más real que tienen es el ALBERCA y ese es de cuando Franco era soldado raso. Sin olvidar por otro lado a los politiquillos de las comunidades de regantes, a los chulialcaldes y sinvergüenzas de la Junta de Castilla la Mancha (de esta y de la anterior, sobre todo la anterior, que duró más años), pero claro, un pozo, un voto... así que prometían legalizar todos esos pozos ilegales/alegales/paralegales, pero lo que es ilegal, por muchas vueltas que se le quiera dar es ilegal. 


Digo esto porque en mi opinion, este es uno de los grandes problemas del acuifero, que está justo por detrás de la existencia de politicuchos trincones que piden legalizar lo ilegal por unos votillos y por supuesto los holgazanes de la Confe que basicamente se los rascan.

----------


## zaramapoli

> Hola a todos!
> 
> Las concesiones administrativas que daba la confederacion eran de 4278 hm^3 por ha, con la sobreexplotacion los planes de explotacion (valga la redundancia) anuales, se quedaron en 2000 m^3/ha y 1500 m^3/ha para viña.
> 
> Se supone que la dotacion por pozo depende de las hectáreas que tengas concedidas en ese pozo, hay pozos de 2 hectáreas y pozos de 40 y más hectareas
> 
> Creo que en la zona de cerca de las tablas las concesiones eran de 7000 u 8000 m^3/ha.
> 
> Ya que has sacado el tema y como me pica de cerca...
> ...


Buenos días No registrado!!

¿Me podrías decir de dónde has sacado los siguientes datos?

- En la zona cerca de las Tablas las concesiones son de 7000 u 8000 m3/ha.
- Hay 20000 pozos de 7000 m3 en el acuífero 23.
- Dichos pozos extraen 100 hm3 anuales.

Muchas gracias.

----------


## No Registrado

Hola de Nuevo

Lo de los 20000 pozos lo acabo de buscar en el google, algún resultado pone 20000 otros 23000, 60000... claro como no sabemos ni lo que hay.

Lo de los 100 hm lo saco a cascoporro 7000 m^3 multiplicado por 20000 pozos = 140.000.000 m^3, pasado a hm^3, unos 140.

Lo de las concesiones de los 7000 a 8000 hm^3 por hectarea en Daimiel no se donde lo he leido, creo que en la pagina de la confederación en alguno de los estudios para el Nuevo PHN, pero ni me acuerdo. Eso sí, hoy en día supongo que usarán solo 2000 m^3, no se igual les pasa como la zona regable del Peñarroya, que no hay miedo, riegan directamente del Peñarroya todo lo que pueden y les da el pantano... y a la sobreexplotacion que le frían un huevo.

----------


## No Registrado

Estoy muy sorprendido con tu afirmación de que ayer pasaste por la Mancha y qUe se estaba regando maíz a "cascaporro".

Por lo poco que dices puedo deducir que ibas por la A4, y pasaste por Villarta de San Juan, donde el ciguela esta precioso.

Soy de la zona y la recorro a diario, y te puedo decir que pudiste ver alguna plantación de cebollas regando, y casi con toda seguridad, puedo afirmar que ninguna de maíz, por dos cuestiones, la primera por que su cultivo en la zona es prácticamente insignificante en los últimos años, y la segunda es que en estos momentos ha ciado más agua de la debida para dichos cultivos y es perjudicial para el mismo echarle agua.

Por otro lado he leído en este hilo a alguien que no entiende como los agricultores no planifican la siembre de cebollas y planificar su plantación para cuando llueva.

Es muy sencillo, el plantón de cebolla debe estar unos 30 días en el invernadero, y no existe pronostico climatologico que prevea el tiempo que va ha hacer con esa anticipación. Es decir la cebolla se siembra en invernaderos y a los 30 días se planta en la tierra, debiendo regarlos si no existe lluvia.

Creo haberme explicado

Un saludo

----------


## No Registrado

hola a todos.

coincido con el de arriba, seria cebolla de trasplante. es un poco tarde para la zona,pero como no se ha podido hacer nada de siembra directa,pues estan haciendo ahora trasplante aunque sea fuera de fecha. 

por otro lado lo.de la planificacion es posible,tienes una semana para que el planton se haga viejo en el invernadero una vez esté en el tamaño para coger. el problema esta en el momento  de ponerla. no se puede poner despues de llover,las plantas se salen de la tierra o se meten  demasiado. lo suyo seria ponerlo justo el dia de antes de llover para que agarrara bien y no se gastara ese agua.
 pero cuando te estas dejando 2000 euros entre planta y plantarlo por hectarea entiendo  que les de miedo y lo rieguen por si acaso.

lo que n o es de recibo es que a la altura de tomelloso y argamasilla por la a43  se vean un par de pivots con alfalfa 9000 m^3 por ha de consumo de agua y algun que otro maiz. no hay ningun otro sitio en el acuifero donde se haga eso,solo en la zona regable del peñaroya

----------


## albertillovernel

> lo que n o es de recibo es que a la altura de tomelloso y argamasilla por la a43  se vean un par de pivots con alfalfa 9000 m^3 por ha de consumo de agua y algun que otro maiz. no hay ningun otro sitio en el acuifero donde se haga eso,solo en la zona regable del peñaroya


Creo que hay pocos sitios en el mundo donde se derroche agua como en las inmediaciones de Peñarroya, son muchos años en la creencia de que todo lo que dan las lagunas es propiedad exclusiva de su comunidad de regantes...

----------


## Calatravo

Os dejo la dotación de riego para la provincia de Ciudad Real en 2013 y las fechas de riego:


riego 2013.pdf

Zonas de aplicación:

1.-Monte Viejo (x= 566.850, y = 4.353.010).
2.-P.K. 44 de la carretera CU-324 (x= 550.040, y= 4.362.642).
3.-La Alberca de Záncara (x= 543.890, y= 4.374.061).
4.-Las Pedroñeras (x= 527.994, y= 4.367.177).
5.-Cruce camino la huerta Cabeza de Parra con carril acequia Real (x= 524.202, y= 4.366.543).
6.-P.K. 5 de la carretera CU-100 (x= 520.926, y= 4.365.938).
7.-P.K. 5 de la carretera Las Mesas-Mota del Cuervo (x= 511.658, y= 4.366.187).
8.-P.K. 134 de la carretera N-420 (x= 506.723, y= 4.363.847).
9.-P.K. 20 de la carretera CR-120 (x= 504.097, y= 4.363.519).
10.-Campo de Criptana (x= 489.244, y= 4.362.003).
11.-Alcázar de San Juan (x= 482.384, y= 4.360.172).
12.-Herencia (x= 469.524, y= 4.357.747).
13.- Puerto Lápice (x= 458.649, y= 4.353.097).
14.- Pico de la Friolera (x= 443.910, y= 4.342.781).
15.-Fuente el Fresno (x = 433.241, y= 4.342.865).
16.-Malagón (x= 426.241, y= 4.336.365).
17.-Carrión de Calatrava (x=429.329, y= 4.319.355).
18.-Almagro (x= 438.856,8, y=4.305.140,2).
19.-Bolaños de Calatrava (x= 442.342,5, y= 4.306.752,4).
20.-Cruce de la Carretera CR-P-5212 con la carretera CR-5210 (x= 458.082, y= 4.308.827).
21.-Valdepeñas (x= 466.665,2, y= 4.290.448,6).
22.-La Solana (x= 479.355, y= 4.310.526,4).
23.-Membrilla (x= 469.940,3, y= 4.313.951,2).
24.-P.K. 26 de la carretera CR-310 (x= 486.065,1, y= 4.318.068).
25.-Embalse de Peñarroya (x= 499.490, y=4.323.670)
26.-P.K. 23 (149)* de la carretera AB-C-400 (x= 516.614, y= 4.328.749).
*P.K. 23 según 1:50.000 del ejército P.K. 149 en el campo.
27.-P.K. 18 (29)* de la carretera N-320 (AB-140) (x = 524.240, Y = 4.330.740).
*P.K. 18 según 1:50.000 del ejército. P.K. 29 en el campo.
28.-P.K. 26 de la carretera AB-100 (x= 530.320, y= 4.332.950).
29.-Cruce de la carretera AB-C-3214 con la carretera Villarrobledo-Sotuélamos (x= 537.095, y=
4.334.635).
30.-P.K. 615 de la carretera AB-130 (x= 539.708, y= 4.342.537).
31.-Moharras (x= 554.090, y= 4.336.610)


Saludos!

----------


## NoRegistrado

> Estoy muy sorprendido con tu afirmación de que ayer pasaste por la Mancha y qUe se estaba regando maíz a "cascaporro".
> 
> Por lo poco que dices puedo deducir que ibas por la A4, y pasaste por Villarta de San Juan, donde el ciguela esta precioso.
> 
> Soy de la zona y la recorro a diario, y te puedo decir que pudiste ver alguna plantación de cebollas regando, y casi con toda seguridad, puedo afirmar que ninguna de maíz, por dos cuestiones, la primera por que su cultivo en la zona es prácticamente insignificante en los últimos años, y la segunda es que en estos momentos ha ciado más agua de la debida para dichos cultivos y es perjudicial para el mismo echarle agua.
> 
> Por otro lado he leído en este hilo a alguien que no entiende como los agricultores no planifican la siembre de cebollas y planificar su plantación para cuando llueva.
> 
> Es muy sencillo, el plantón de cebolla debe estar unos 30 días en el invernadero, y no existe pronostico climatologico que prevea el tiempo que va ha hacer con esa anticipación. Es decir la cebolla se siembra en invernaderos y a los 30 días se planta en la tierra, debiendo regarlos si no existe lluvia.
> ...


Fíjate en la fecha, el mensaje es del día 21, y al que hace referencia es al 20 de Abril.

 Fue entre Puerto Lápice y el Gigüela o Cigüela. Estaba todo bastante encharcado, hacía bastante frío y había nubarrones con chaparrones intermitentes.

Algunos, seguramente serían cebollas, pero otros eran plantas ya un poco más altas. Yo no sé distinguir desde la carretera el tipo de cultivo en éstas fechas, más adelante sí, por lo que os hago caso a vosotros. Pudiera ser alfalfa?

Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## No Registrado

> Fíjate en la fecha, el mensaje es del día 21, y al que hace referencia es al 20 de Abril.
> 
>  Fue entre Puerto Lápice y el Gigüela o Cigüela. Estaba todo bastante encharcado, hacía bastante frío y había nubarrones con chaparrones intermitentes.
> 
> Algunos, seguramente serían cebollas, pero otros eran plantas ya un poco más altas. Yo no sé distinguir desde la carretera el tipo de cultivo en éstas fechas, más adelante sí, por lo que os hago caso a vosotros. Pudiera ser alfalfa?
> 
> Saludos. Miguel.


Hola otra vez!!

Alfalfa lo dudo, es un cultivo que interesa que haya mucha densidad, ya que no interesan los frutos, lo que interesa es el forraje, cuanta más densidad haya major, a parte las hojas que tienen son pequeñas y redondeadas, así que no tiene aspecto de cultivo en linea, ya que crecen hacia los lados y hacia arriba.

Si es un cultivo en lineas, normalmente predomina el crecimiento hacia arriba (normalmente son plantas mas altas que anchas), suelen ser todos cultivos de la misma famila (moncotiledoneas), en esta época puede ser tanto cebolla, como maiz o ajos. La major manera de verlo es por la distancia que hay entre lineas de cultivo, si hay unos 20 centimetros suele ser o cebolla o ajo, si es maiz la distancia entre lineas es de entre 60 y 80 centímetros, así que desde el coche es facilmente distinguible.

Abundando en el riego, normalmente se suele regar nada más terminar de trasplantar porque el riego hace que las plantas se fijen bien al suelo y no queden huecos entre las raices y la tierra, de esa manera se evita la descación de las raices por contacto con el aire de esas plantas tan pequeñas que han estado vivieno en condiciones ideales de cultivo y uqe son muy sensibles a cualquier adversidad. Hay que tener en cuenta que el cultivo de cebolla en trasplante ahorra en torno a 1000 m^3 de agua por hectare con respecto al cultivo de cebolla con semilla (siembra directa), con lo que ya es un Adelanto a la hora del ahorro del agua. Por otro lado en la provincial de Ciudad Real y la mancha occidental en general deberían procurar poner ciclos más precoces de cebolla, que los harían distinguirse de la zona del Jucar, a parte según parce se dan mayors rendimientos en cebollas más tempranas en esa zona que ciclos de cebolla más tardía. Insisto, según parece. Así que algo ha cambiado este año, menos siembra directa y más trasplantes, con lo que habrá menos gasto de agua, la pena es que estaremos hablando quizás de 1000 hectáreas y de un ahorro de 1000 m^3 por hectarea, lo que nos da solo un hm^3 de ahorro, que es lo que se gasta en la zona de Peñarroya para regar los caminos en verano para que no levanten mucho polvo cuando pasan los coches  :Wink:

----------


## No Registrado

> Os dejo la dotación de riego para la provincia de Ciudad Real en 2013 y las fechas de riego:
> 
> 
> riego 2013.pdf
> 
> Zonas de aplicación:
> 
> 1.-Monte Viejo (x= 566.850, y = 4.353.010).
> 2.-P.K. 44 de la carretera CU-324 (x= 550.040, y= 4.362.642).
> ...


Hola de Nuevo!!

Te ha faltado decir que esos son las tablas de referencia de consumo de agua de los cultivos. Eso es lo que se supone que consume en una hectarea de cultivo (a mi el consumo del girasol me parece una tomadura de pelo, un cultivo de verano con semejante talla no puede consumir tan poca agua). 

Lo que te ha faltado por decir es que la suma de consumos en el total de la finca no puede exceder de 2000 m^3/ha. 

Las tablas se utilizan cuando no hay instalados caudalimetros en los pozos (no se porque no tienen ya contadores todos los pozos), si hay caudalimetro se mira lo que se ha consumido en ese año, esa cantidad no debe sobrepasar de la cantidad de nectáreas que se puedan regar con ese pozo multiplicado por 2000 m^3. 

Supongo que me habré explicado como el c**o... Dos casos prácticos:

Explotación de 100 hectareas de regadío puede consumir con el plan de explotación 200.000 m^3, así que o bien tiene uno o varios caudalímetros/contadores instalados en el pozo e intent no consumer más de 200000 m^3 pudiendo recibir sancion administrativa de la CHG o puede sembrar :

- 50 hectáreas de colza -----> 50 has * 2000 m^3 = 100.000 m^3
- 50 hectáreas de girasol ---> 50 has * 2000 m^3= 100.000 m^3

Por ejemplo.

Una curiosidad...
Teniendo en cuenta que la molturadora de remolacha de Ciudad Real cerró en 2006 porque el cultivo de la remolacha se llevó a otros paises de la UE, haciendo este cultivo y el procesado de la remolacha para obtención de azúcar poco rentable puesto que el precio dejaba de estar intervenido en España, estándolo desde ese momento en otros paises como Francia o Alemania.

Porque c****es siguen poniendo en las tablas de cultivo la Remolacha si la última vez que se sembró en la zona fue en el año 2006... señores funcionarios de la confederación, han pasado 7 añazos para que nos hubiéramos dado cuenta de este pequeño detalle.

Un saludo

----------


## No Registrado

http://www.dipualba.es/bop/ficheros/...144-12-P-5.PDF

Perdon

----------


## perdiguera

> Hola de Nuevo!!
> 
> Te ha faltado decir que esos son las tablas de referencia de consumo de agua de los cultivos. Eso es lo que se supone que consume en una hectarea de cultivo (a mi el consumo del girasol me parece una tomadura de pelo, un cultivo de verano con semejante talla no puede consumir tan poca agua). 
> 
> Lo que te ha faltado por decir es que la suma de consumos en el total de la finca no puede exceder de 2000 m^3/ha. 
> 
> Las tablas se utilizan cuando no hay instalados caudalimetros en los pozos (no se porque no tienen ya contadores todos los pozos), si hay caudalimetro se mira lo que se ha consumido en ese año, esa cantidad no debe sobrepasar de la cantidad de nectáreas que se puedan regar con ese pozo multiplicado por 2000 m^3. 
> 
> Supongo que me habré explicado como el culo... Dos casos prácticos:
> ...


Aparte aparece en esas tablas la adormidera. ¿Es lo que me imagino o es un nombre particular de algún cultivo de la zona?

----------


## No Registrado

> Aparte aparece en esas tablas la adormidera. ¿Es lo que me imagino o es un nombre particular de algún cultivo de la zona?


hola perdiguera:

es lo que te imaginas papaver somnifera o amapola, de donde se saca la heroina.

hay una empresa de juan abelló que se llama alcaliber que se dedica a cultivar adormidera haciendo contratos de cultivo con agricultores de la zona. de las capsulas obtienen los alcaloides para hacer medicamentos. 

un saludo

----------


## perdiguera

> hola perdiguera:
> 
> es lo que te imaginas papaver somnifera o amapola, de donde se saca la heroina.
> 
> hay una empresa de juan abelló que se llama alcaliber que se dedica a cultivar adormidera haciendo contratos de cultivo con agricultores de la zona. de las capsulas obtienen los alcaloides para hacer medicamentos. 
> 
> un saludo


Pues debe estar controladísimo su cultivo.

----------


## zaramapoli

> Hola de Nuevo!!
> 
> Una curiosidad...
> Teniendo en cuenta que la molturadora de remolacha de Ciudad Real cerró en 2006 porque el cultivo de la remolacha se llevó a otros paises de la UE, haciendo este cultivo y el procesado de la remolacha para obtención de azúcar poco rentable puesto que el precio dejaba de estar intervenido en España, estándolo desde ese momento en otros paises como Francia o Alemania.
> 
> Porque c****es siguen poniendo en las tablas de cultivo la Remolacha si la última vez que se sembró en la zona fue en el año 2006... señores funcionarios de la confederación, han pasado 7 añazos para que nos hubiéramos dado cuenta de este pequeño detalle.
> 
> Un saludo


Teniendo en cuenta que hablo desde la ignorancia, como casi siempre ¿no sería posible que yo tuviese un parcelilla en el 23 y quisiera poner remolacha por cualquier motivo aún siendo ilógico? ¿está prohibido ponerla o sólo es poco probable? ¿hay alguna limitación en el tipo de cultivos a implantar en los acuíferos sobreexplotados? 

Muchas gracias.

----------


## Rus-Valdelobos

Buenos dias:

Al final me he abierto cuenta.

Os sigo desde el año 2009, os encontré buscando información del pantano de Contreras y creo que respuestas como las de Lujan, REEGE, AlbertilloVernel, Perdiguera, F.Lazaro, etc, cada uno con conocimientos sobre distintos temas, que hacen que el foro sea muy valioso me hicieron pasarme de vez en cuando.

El subforo del 23 es el que más sigo los periodos lluviosos del 2010, 2011 y 2013 han hecho que me pasara más a menudo, ya que las fotos están muy curradas y da gusto verlas. A parte como agricultor de la zona, pues algunas informaciones me tocan de cerca. 

Los mensajes anteriores metiéndome con la CHG son míos, así que si hay que editarlos o borrarlos, hacedlo, lamento ser así de radical, pero esta zona es un desierto y un caos sobre todo por las autoridades.





> Teniendo en cuenta que hablo desde la ignorancia, como casi siempre ¿no sería posible que yo tuviese un parcelilla en el 23 y quisiera poner remolacha por cualquier motivo aún siendo ilógico? ¿está prohibido ponerla o sólo es poco probable? ¿hay alguna limitación en el tipo de cultivos a implantar en los acuíferos sobreexplotados? 
> 
> Muchas gracias.


Contestando la pregunta de Zaramapoli...

Es posible tener una parcelilla de Remolacha o de arroz o de caña de azucar, nadie te lo puede prohibir. El tema es que es altamente improbable puesto que el producto no tiene salida en la region, creo que queda alguna azucarera de Acor en Olmedo por la zona de Valladolid o Zamora y los costes del transporte siendo un cultivo con precios tan bajos sería ruinoso. No olvidemos que antes, cuando estaba en la zona, la remolacha tenía un precio de intervención (subvencionado), ya que el azúcar es un bien de primera necesidad.

Yo quería señalar lo de la remolacha porque soy un poco c*br*ncete y como esta gente de la CHG son como son, pues igual se les ha olvidado quitarlo de las tablas durante 7 años.

Con tu última pregunta se me abren las carnes... Desgraciadamente, no!!! 

Es absurdo que en una zona como esta haya cultivos de maiz y alfalfa que son grandes consumidores de agua. La cebolla también es una gran consumidora, PERO es un cultivo que emplea a mucha mano de obra, tanto para la plantación como para la recolección, a parte, la cebolla de la mancha tiene una diferenciación cualitativa con el resto de cebollas (no digo que sea ni mejor ni peor, es un poco distinta y para gustos los colores). Caso parecido es el del melon, sandía, pimiento, berenjena,etc. Cultivos con consumos altos de agua pero que de alguna manera son cultivos sociales, por el empleo de mano de obra local y también son parte de la cultura. Cebolla de la mancha, melon de la mancha, ajo de pedroñeras, berenjenas de Almagro, no son tan conocidos como las tablas de Daimiel o los teatros de Almagro por ejemplo, pero también le dan cultura. Yo no he oido nunca el maiz de la mancha, ya que en todos lados es igual, solo necesita ser sembrado, abonado brutalmente y regado hasta que se oigan las ranas, vamos que hasta yo puedo criar un buen maiz trabajando 4 días: siembra-fumigacion, abonado, encender el pivot en junio, apagar el pivot en septiembre y cosechar. Es sencillo y todos los maices son iguales... en Europa los maices se cultivan en secano y aqui los regamos

A mi me parecería bien que se prohibiera el cultivo del maiz y de grandes consumidores que no tuvieran una cierta implantación local y generaran riqueza o empleo para la zona.

Gracias por el foro

Un saludo

----------


## zaramapoli

En cuanto a lo de la limitación según cultivos, en mi opinión es algo que excede a la administración hidráulica, cuya única misión sería controlar que no hubiese ilegales y que los legales no se pasasen ni una gota del agua que tienen autorizada. A lo de los cultivos le debería meter mano la Comunidad Autónoma que al fin y al cabo es la que interviene en lo que se subvenciona y lo que no. Por eso, la idea de crear un Consorcio entre la administración hídrica y la agrícola no era del todo descabellado creo yo, porque en estas zonas deficitarias ambas deben ir de la mano hacia el mismo objetivo. No es lógico que por un lado se pretenda reducir consumos de agua y por otro que puedas recibir ayudas por poner cultivos de alto consumo, como el maíz. Aunque, claro, conociendo a los políticos de este país y su preocupación por el interés general, no se puede esperar absolutamente nada.

----------


## perdiguera

Bienvenido Rus-Valdelobos, a ésta que desde hace tiempo es tu casa, por lo que dices.
Este acuífero, aparte de ser un embalse tremendo, es un lugar de aprendizaje para muchos.
Se habla, se discute, se informa... por parte de un montón de personas que o bien lo pisan cada día o bien, como es mi caso, lo hemos pisado muy pocas o ninguna vez.
Pero siempre con el fin de mejorarlo, de reconducir situaciones anómalas, pero siempre desde el respeto a los que no opinan en el foro, a los que se mencionan y no vienen aquí. El mismo respeto que se ha de tener con los que aquí escriben.
Por ello, creo, es por lo que personas como tú, al cabo de los años deciden registrarse.
Gracias por haberlo hecho.

----------


## Calatravo

> Hola de Nuevo!!
> 
> Te ha faltado decir que esos son las tablas de referencia de consumo de agua de los cultivos. Eso es lo que se supone que consume en una hectarea de cultivo (a mi el consumo del girasol me parece una tomadura de pelo, un cultivo de verano con semejante talla no puede consumir tan poca agua). 
> 
> Lo que te ha faltado por decir es que la suma de consumos en el total de la finca no puede exceder de 2000 m^3/ha. 
> 
> Las tablas se utilizan cuando no hay instalados caudalimetros en los pozos (no se porque no tienen ya contadores todos los pozos), si hay caudalimetro se mira lo que se ha consumido en ese año, esa cantidad no debe sobrepasar de la cantidad de nectáreas que se puedan regar con ese pozo multiplicado por 2000 m^3.



Sí, son tablas de referencia. Que se acerquen más o menos a la realidad, es discutible como has comentado.Cierto, se me olvidó. Paso a ponerlo

Extracción máxima:

"En consonancia con lo establecido en el Plan de Ordenación de las Extracciones del Acuífero de la Mancha Occidental,
aprobado por acuerdo de Junta de Gobierno de la Confederación Hidrográfica del Guadiana de fecha 21 de junio de 2010
(D.O.C.M. de 6 de julio de 2010), el volumen máximo que se puede extraer durante el año 2013 es de 200 hm3 para usos
de regadío y 30 hm3 para abastecimiento a población, usos industriales y ganaderos"


Volumen máximo a utilizar para usos de regadío:

"En caso de regadío, el volumen máximo a utilizar por aprovechamiento, será el resultante de multiplicar la superficie ins-
crita por 2.000 m³/ha para cultivos herbáceos y 1.500 m³/ha para cultivos leñosos, salvo que el título habilitante establezca
una dotación menor, en cuyo caso será ésta última la que se utilizará para determinarlo"


Lo que dices de la remolacha es cierto, el 90% de la producción española está en las provincias de Valladolid y León, no sé si habrá también algo en Zamora, pero muy poco.

Dos preguntas, 
¿conoces de alguna zona que se cultive sorgo? 8.000 m3 me parecen muchos y no hay referencia de periodo de riego
cuando se refiere a "otros industriales", que tipo de cultivos hace referencia?

De acuerdo en todo lo que has puesto, hay muchas familias que viven de la berenjena de Almagro o de Bolaños (que no se me enfade nadie  :Big Grin: ), esas zonas están justo en el límite del acuífero

----------


## Rus-Valdelobos

> Sí, son tablas de referencia. Que se acerquen más o menos a la realidad, es discutible como has comentado.Cierto, se me olvidó. Paso a ponerlo
> 
> Extracción máxima:
> 
> "En consonancia con lo establecido en el Plan de Ordenación de las Extracciones del Acuífero de la Mancha Occidental,
> aprobado por acuerdo de Junta de Gobierno de la Confederación Hidrográfica del Guadiana de fecha 21 de junio de 2010
> (D.O.C.M. de 6 de julio de 2010), el volumen máximo que se puede extraer durante el año 2013 es de 200 hm3 para usos
> de regadío y 30 hm3 para abastecimiento a población, usos industriales y ganaderos"
> 
> ...


Hola calatravo.

Me suena por lo que conozco del ITAP (Instituto Técnico Agrario de la Provincia) de Albacete, que ellos hacen ensayos con sorgo y pasto del Sudan, no se si con todos los recortes seguirán con ello, pero me suena que en su momento lo utilizaban como ingredientes para distintas dietas alimenticias de oveja manchega.

El ciclo es parecido al del maiz (abril-octubre), ya que el mijo y el sorgo son muy parecidas a este (son de la misma familia), tienen la misma forma de planta aunque la altura es mucho menor, el mijo creo que en torno al metro de altura y el sorgo no llega a dos metros. la panícula o fruto es parecida a la del arroz, pero más grande. Así que lo de los 8000 m^3 no me parece una salvajada.  

He mirado en las estadisticas del MARM y he encontrado esto para el año 2010. En Ciudad Real pone 4 hectáreas que supongo que estarán en algún centro regional agrario  para investigación y lo de Albacete sera también de las experiencias del Itap. Vamos yo no conozco ningún agricultor.

http://www.magrama.gob.es/estadistic...3_01_09_02.pdf

Por cierto administradores, no se si basta con esto para dar por citado un enlace, es más no se si se puede enlazar, pero luego si eso me pegais un puro y yasta.

En cuanto a otros cultivos industriales con esa dotación supongo que sera algodón pero ni idea.

Espero haber contestado por lo menos parcialmente a tus preguntas


Un saludo

----------


## Calatravo

> Hola calatravo.
> 
> Me suena por lo que conozco del ITAP (Instituto Técnico Agrario de la Provincia) de Albacete, que ellos hacen ensayos con sorgo y pasto del Sudan, no se si con todos los recortes seguirán con ello, pero me suena que en su momento lo utilizaban como ingredientes para distintas dietas alimenticias de oveja manchega.
> 
> El ciclo es parecido al del maiz (abril-octubre), ya que el mijo y el sorgo son muy parecidas a este (son de la misma familia), tienen la misma forma de planta aunque la altura es mucho menor, el mijo creo que en torno al metro de altura y el sorgo no llega a dos metros. la panícula o fruto es parecida a la del arroz, pero más grande. Así que lo de los 8000 m^3 no me parece una salvajada.  
> 
> He mirado en las estadisticas del MARM y he encontrado esto para el año 2010. En Ciudad Real pone 4 hectáreas que supongo que estarán en algún centro regional agrario  para investigación y lo de Albacete sera también de las experiencias del Itap. Vamos yo no conozco ningún agricultor.
> 
> http://www.magrama.gob.es/estadistic...3_01_09_02.pdf
> ...



Muchas gracias por la aclaración Rus-Valdelobos y....bienvenido!

Lo preguntaba porque no he visto ningún cultivo de sorgo en la zona, esas 4ha seguro que es algo experimental como dices. Cuando dije que me parecía excesivo me refería en relación con otras zonas. Esta cooperativa de sorgo en Huesca que cifra las necesidades entre 4000-5500m3/ha. 

http://www.cooperativabarbastro.com/...tivo-del-sorgo

De cualquier manera al ser tan poca superficie no tiene repercusión significativa para el acuífero

Un saludo

----------


## perdiguera

> http://www.magrama.gob.es/estadistic...3_01_09_02.pdf
> 
> Por cierto administradores, no se si basta con esto para dar por citado un enlace, es más no se si se puede enlazar, pero luego si eso me pegais un puro y yasta.
> .....
> Un saludo


Basta y sobra, con enlazar la página es suficiente.

----------


## No Registrado

> Muchas gracias por la aclaración Rus-Valdelobos y....bienvenido!
> 
> Lo preguntaba porque no he visto ningún cultivo de sorgo en la zona, esas 4ha seguro que es algo experimental como dices. Cuando dije que me parecía excesivo me refería en relación con otras zonas. Esta cooperativa de sorgo en Huesca que cifra las necesidades entre 4000-5500m3/ha. 
> 
> http://www.cooperativabarbastro.com/...tivo-del-sorgo
> 
> De cualquier manera al ser tan poca superficie no tiene repercusión significativa para el acuífero
> 
> Un saludo


Hola Calatravo:

Lo de los 4000 a 5500 supongo que tendra que ver con que esa cooperativa está en Pirineos, así que supongo que estarán en precipitaciones de por lo menos 500 mm y ETPs (evapotranspiracion de la planta) de unos 800 mm/año. En Albacete hablamos de 350 mm y 1100 o 1200 mm de ETP. Pero vamos, he visto 2 veces en mi vida un cultivo de sorgo, así que tendrá más miga.

Nada más

Un saludo

----------


## willi

http://www.lanzadigital.com/actualid...ero-52485.html

La Fiscalía de Medio Ambiente de Ciudad Real tiene en el punto de mira a los malos regantes del alto Guadiana y lo demuestra con hechos. A primeros de octubre dos hermanos de Socuéllamos  V.L.S. y S.L.S se sentarán en el banquillo de los acusados de la Audiencia Provincial acusados de un delito continuado  contra los recursos naturales y el medio ambiente por sacar agua en exceso para regar del acuífero 23, un delito por el que reclama para ambos cuatro años y seis meses de prisión.

El caso es exactamente igual al enjuiciado hace poco más de un año ante la Sección Primera del alto tribunal provincial, la misma que vera este nuevo, y que terminó con la absolución del regante infractor, arrendatario de una explotación en Herencia.

Sólo que esta vez las cantidades por las que se acusa a estos  agricultores  de haber delinquido contra el medio ambiente es mayor. Se supone que ambos,  titulares de la sociedad Explotaciones E.B., extrajeron unos 400.000 metros cúbicos de agua de más de lo que tenían autorizado en el acuífero 23 (ahora Unidad Hidrogeológica 04.04)  en cuatro campañas de riego, las correspondientes a los años 2006, 2007, 2008 y 2009.

Como en el asunto de hace un año el ministerio fiscal introduce una calificación alternativa de delito de distracción de aguas, penado sólo con multa de seis meses, para el caso de no apreciarse en el comportamiento de los acusados la concurrencia de una situación de grave incidencia en el equilibrio del sistema natural.

En el escrito de calificación al que ha tenido acceso este periódico la fiscalía apoya su acusación en un informe pericial en el que se determina que la importancia relativa de esta detracción equivale a un descenso del nivel piezométrico del acuífero de entre dos y tres metros y medio por año durante esos años, lo que equivaldría a una pérdida de posibilidad de inundación de hectáreas del parque nacional de las Tablas de Daimiel en las siguientes extensiones: en 2006, de 10,09 a 10,99 hectáreas; en 2007, de 11,77 a 12,75 hectáreas; en 2008, de 14,12 a 15,22 hectáreas y en 2009 de 11,78 a 15,39 hectáreas, lo que ha supuesto un menoscabo para las relaciones ecobiológicas del parque. Con lo que debe considerarse como afección muy grave sobre la dinámica del acuífero y ecosistemas asociados.

----------

